# The finish influences your release



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

Too frequently I see players never get the butt end of the club pointing at the target. In order to achieve a finish (or at least the latter stage of the follow through) where the butt end of the club is aimed at the target, the right arm must fold across the chest, the forearms must have some roll, and the left elbow must be pointing down. The wrist must also re-hinge (or recock) the club letting the club pass the hands. 

What I see instead is where the body turn continues much further than is necessary which drags the club through impact and release rather than actually letting the clubhead pass the hands. 

Now, the hands should be ahead of the ball at impact, but not for very long. Otherwise the body is simply turning and pulling the club across the body instead of releasing it OUT away from the body.

So, finish as best you can with the butt end of the club pointing at your target, and your left elbow pointing DOWN to the ground. You'll find yourself actually increasing compression because you'll be properly releasing the club instead of holding the face open.


----------



## Rumic (Jul 27, 2010)

A lot of the motion reminds me of bowling. Our family always said, "up to the sky!" , meaning follow through all the way and like your saying dont curve your body too much that just changes the direction. Your absolutely right, make sure you finish off properly too or else your whole hit goes awry


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool thanks for the tip I like tips like this but people look at me funny when I am sitting at a computer doing a fake golf swing to try and invision how my swing works.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

Surtees said:


> cool thanks for the tip I like tips like this but people look at me funny when I am sitting at a computer doing a fake golf swing to try and invision how my swing works.


Haha... I know what you mean. Sometimes when I'm thinking about how to explain something I have to stand up and make weird poses to others around me.


----------



## golf3000 (Jul 28, 2010)

I know this works because my shots come out so much better if I finish my swing completely. However, every now and then that bad habit of not finishing will creep back in. By the way, I am practicing this now as we speak.:laugh:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spot On*

Excellent Post.

Yes it's something I too see quite often on the golf course. The finish is so important as it's a reflection on how good the overall golf swing is.


----------



## amateur (Aug 26, 2010)

*The finish influences your release*

How can something that is happening influence something that has already happened?

*So, finish as best you can with the butt end of the club pointing at your target, and your left elbow pointing DOWN to the ground.* 

Video of your swing shows the butt of your club pointing at the sky. Please explain.
SwingAcademy.com


----------



## jerry1967 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ringer I was wondering if you could go into more detail. I don't understand how the body turns further than necessary and this drags the club through impact. Are you saying at some point in the down swing the body has to slow down or actually stop and let the club head pass the hands? Is this automatic or should I think of doing this?


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

golf3000 said:


> I know this works because my shots come out so much better if I finish my swing completely. However, every now and then that bad habit of not finishing will creep back in. By the way, I am practicing this now as we speak.:laugh:


I'm glad to hear it. It's difficult to stay consistent with if you've never paid any attention before.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

KrudlerAce said:


> Excellent Post.
> 
> Yes it's something I too see quite often on the golf course. The finish is so important as it's a reflection on how good the overall golf swing is.


It's one of only 2 static positions in the whole swing. That makes it ideal for making evaluations.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

amateur said:


> *The finish influences your release*
> 
> How can something that is happening influence something that has already happened?
> 
> ...


It influences your release because of your intention to get to the finish. In order to GET to a specific finish you must make a swing that gets you there. 

With a bit more rotation yes, you go past this point. If a player continues past that point then the club should still point at the plane line.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

jerry1967 said:


> Ringer I was wondering if you could go into more detail. I don't understand how the body turns further than necessary and this drags the club through impact. Are you saying at some point in the down swing the body has to slow down or actually stop and let the club head pass the hands? Is this automatic or should I think of doing this?


Really it's more about how the arms go to and after impact. Left elbow points down and stays out in front of your chest while the right shoulder stays lower than the left after impact and up to the finish. It's not body rotation that takes the club off plane but rather the lack of release in the arms.


----------



## jerry1967 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ringer said:


> Really it's more about how the arms go to and after impact. Left elbow points down and stays out in front of your chest while the right shoulder stays lower than the left after impact and up to the finish. It's not body rotation that takes the club off plane but rather the lack of release in the arms.


Does the chest ever slow down in the swing to let the arms past the chest?


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

golf3000 said:


> I know this works because my shots come out so much better if I finish my swing completely. However, every now and then that bad habit of not finishing will creep back in. By the way, I am practicing this now as we speak.:laugh:


Haha I'm acting these tips out right now!

It's a great rule of thumb to finish the swing completly. Even after you make contact you should follow through and don't look for your ball right away, wait until your entire swing is finished before you look up.

People often have terrible shots because they concentrate on watching the ball at all times throughout the shot - this forced your body into bad swing habits.


----------

